# eligiendo llantas



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Que tal a todos

Finally after quite a long time and some lettuce spent ( my ladie would say too much  )looks like I´m about to put together this project i´ve been working on.

It comes down to the very last part *THE TIRES* I know I have asked You guys about´em just want to double check the bike I´m putting together is a Trek liquid, mostly with parts bought off flea bay, except for some stuff i´ve gotten from Jenson Usa, gee those guys are fast, I was still expecting my ups number and when I got home I found out the package was already here funny stuf.

So any wasy the options for the cherry on the cake are:

A Michellin All Mountain ( The black ones)

B Scott cougar

C Continental Mountain Kings

P.S. They are intended for all mountain riding with a small slice of concrete ( the distance I have to ride on the streets before I hit the trails)

THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE IT WILL BE APRECIATED.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey tacu I´m starting to believe those guys at MAXXis are passing you some cash under the table to advertise ´ em around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mountainking_71 said:


> Hey tacu I´m starting to believe those guys at MAXXis are passing you some cash under the table to advertise ´ em around here. :thumbsup:


Shhhhhh.... don't ruin my sponsorship!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Dont sweat it dude I´ll pretend I dint see that giant big ass Hollywood size Maxxis sign you posted above.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Maxxis tires grip like they are made of Loctite, very badass


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Que tal a todos
> 
> Finally after quite a long time and some lettuce spent ( my ladie would say too much  )looks like I´m about to put together this project i´ve been working on.
> 
> ...


Run from the Michelins like a Plague! eeek!

I think the Mountain Kings are a good option, ask Crisillo, I think he has some. I don't know about the Scotts, I've only seen the tires on store counters and never heard anything about their performance.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

So michellins not a good option?    

Whats wrong with them? 

Do They wear out fast?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They hook like crap.

Continentals suck.

Schwalbe, Maxxis or Hutchinson are safe bets.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

What you mean they hook?
You mean they slide or lip.

They dont have a good grip


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> So michellins not a good option?
> 
> Whats wrong with them?
> 
> Do They wear out fast?


fast like they start shedding knobs after 4 rides....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mountainking_71 said:


> What you mean they hook?


Hook, grab, grip, traction, adherence


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> fast like they start shedding knobs after 4 rides....


dont think i can afford to bring 2 pairs of spare tire to finish aride


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Hook, grab, grip, traction, adherence


got cha:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Too many tyres, too little time.

Front tyres:
- Panaracer Rampage 2.35"
- Kenda Nevegal / Blue Groove Stick-E 2.35"
- Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4"
- Maxxis DHF/DHR 2.5" (the 2.35" are small as 2.1")

Rear Tyres:
- Kenda Nevegal 2.1" DTC
- Maxxis High Roller 2.35"
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25" (my favorite of this bunch)
- Schwalbe Albert 2.25" Snake-Skin

Also, what kind of terrain??? The Nobby Nics will not last in rocks. The Maxxis are not worthy if you DON'T have rocks around and you could go with better rolling tyres if your terrain is hardpacked (think Maxxis Crossmarks, Hutchy Python, Schwalbe Racing Ralph, etc.)

Hutchinson... I dunno. Maybe Spiders or Barracudas. But nowadays they have like 50 different compounds. They have a bad reputation for flatting. 

Kenda is another safe bet. 

Michelin in the double compound (grey/black tyres) sucks big time. The black one is ok, but doesn't have the grip of the other. Their "Dry" series is kind of a benchmark for dry weather tyres... 

Panaracer makes good tyres too... their Fire is a very good all-arounder. Their Cinder is nice too. The Rampage is awesome as a front tyre.

IRC... Not my cup of tea, but the Trailbears are nice. Also the Mibro's.

WTB... Their motoraptor is a good rear, sucks up front. Velociraptors... good tyres, but kinda small for nowadays requirements. Their Mutanoraptor is said to be a good tyre too. Those last longer than you think, but they're rather hard....very hard and that equals to poor grip in wet.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp, as usual, has it wrong. Is too many tires, too little money.... 

Front, also try a Fat Albert 2.35, good balance. Nevegals are great, been using them for a while, and like them very much. I'm going to try the Nobby Nicks with Snakeskin soon (just waiting for delivery).

Panaracer Cinder is also a good tire.

Continental Explorer is a good XC tire.

Specialized also has some good options, Roll-X is a good tire (had them), the Eskar looks nice, but haven't tried it.



Warp said:


> Too many tyres, too little time.
> 
> Front tyres:
> - Panaracer Rampage 2.35"
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Kenda is king of flats, unless its DH ply which is a boat anchor.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think the Mountain Kings are a good option, ask Crisillo, I think he has some. .


The MKs are fast rolling, decently grippy tires...somewhat in the line of the NN..... they are also very light...I got one protection and a pair of wire beads and even the wires are under 700g...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Kenda is king of flats, unless its DH ply which is a boat anchor.


As if Maxxis wouldn't be boat anchors to start with.

Kenda's problem with flats is depending on terrain (read: thorns).... Rzoz, Rito, Tigerdog and I had been on Kendas with good results. Standard casings (except Rito's front which is a 2.5).


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

I think that you have too many choices. However, if you really want to make a good decision, options are drastically reduced. According to my point of view and experiences, these are the best combos:

Front tyres:
- Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4"
- Maxxis Ignitor, 2.35"
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic, 2.4"
- WTB 

Rear Tyres:
- Maxxis High Roller 2.35"
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25"
- Maxxis Larsen TT, 2.35"

A combo with Nobby Nics (front and rear) would be great. My bike uses this combo: Nobby Nic rear and Racing Raplh front and I couldn´t be happier. This combo works even better than a Crossmark-Larssen. Maxxis are more durable than Schwalbes. Schwalbes roll better and have better grip than Maxxis. Kendas are very nice but they last even less than Schwalbes. 

I haven´t used WTB tires and I have heard very good comments about them. The Weirwolf could be a nice choice to try.

However, attention must be paid to Warp´s words. Everything depends on the kind orf terrain. 

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Damn quite an irritating topic :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Damn quite an irritating topic :madman: :madman: :madman:


yep, tires and which bike to buy themes are always polemic. Each think their brands are the best, but they're usually too thick headed to admit that Titus and Kenda are the best....

just kidding, just read whatever you can find regarding what you want, and then you will need to make your best decision based on that.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

crisillo said:


> The MKs are fast rolling, decently grippy tires...somewhat in the line of the NN..... they are also very light...I got one protection and a pair of wire beads and even the wires are under 700g...


On what kind of terain do they perform better?

Where did you get yours?


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> yep, tires and which bike to buy themes are always polemic. Each think their brands are the best, but they're usually too thick headed to admit that Titus and Kenda are the best....
> 
> just kidding, just read whatever you can find regarding what you want, and then you will need to make your best decision based on that.


Yeah I guess thats the best thing to do.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Damn quite an irritating topic :madman: :madman: :madman:


Again, what kinf od terrain??

Thorns??
Rocks??
Hardpack??
Mud... Sticky or loose??
Leaves??
Racing??
Your weight?? Riding style??

The reason there are many different tyres is that no tyre is perfect for all things (despite what Tacubaya says...  ).

Choosing a tyre is as personal as choosing a condom.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

HERE ARE THE FACTS



Warp said:


> Again, what kinf od terrain??
> 
> Thorns?? A LOT
> Rocks?? A FEW
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> HERE ARE THE FACTS


Front:
Panaracer Rampage 2.35"
Maxxis DHF 2.5"
There's a HUGE difference in weight between these two... the Rampage is 700grs, the maxxis well over 1000grs... You still can use a Slime tube on the Rampage and weight will still be lower than the Maxxis with a regular tube.

Rear:
Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35" rear
WTB Mutanoraptor 2.4"

Kendas and Schwalbes don't go along very well with thorns.

For mostly hardpack and pavement, you don't need huge amounts of traction... the Larsen is the perfect rear for your conditions because it has a strong casing and there's nothing that rolls as good.

The Rampage steers like you wouldn't believe on dry conditions from hard to loose and it's not really weak. On mud is average, but seriously, there's no tyre that goes well in sticky mud. Period.

If you ride with thorns, you should be thinking tubeless with Stan's or Slime.

If you want to consider something like the Racing Ralphs and Nobby Nics (that would be much more polivament considering mud), you should seriously consider Stans or at least, Slime tubes. Yeah, they weigh a lot... but you need the thorn protection and Schwalbes are very light to start with.

In that case, I'd say Racing Ralph 2.25" rear and either Big Netty 2.4" front or a Nobby Nic 2.4" (the Nobby is lighter and rolls faster).


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Atras PANARACER FIRE XC PRO 2.1
(no hay de otra) 

Adelante la que tenga buen taco.. y choncha... yo no me fijo mucho en llantas... es dinero rodado en el suelo... (prefiero comprarme un buen poste, manubrio o asiento )pero tengo una IRC Trailbears (adelante) y es muy polivalente para mojado y seco... y nada carilla .... la Pana Rampage al toc le ha funcionado de maravilla deberias probar.... las Kenda van bien y para nada las Hutchi.. son un dolor de cabeza al menos para mi.... la Larssen TT de Maxxis va genial tambien.:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> As if Maxxis wouldn't be boat anchors to start with.
> 
> Kenda's problem with flats is depending on terrain (read: thorns).... Rzoz, Rito, Tigerdog and I had been on Kendas with good results. Standard casings (except Rito's front which is a 2.5).


Please investigate before talking 

Kenda in 2.5 weighs 1350 grams, Maxxis in 2.5 weighs 1250. I admit that the 2.5 case is thinner than the Kenda, but the sidewall is much thicker and flat resistant.

Rzoz and Tigerdog use them for XC, and Ritopc runs them with 2.7 Tioga DH tubes nad with a very high pressure.

Search the DH forum, Kenda's are very known in the Downhill and real Enduro world as king of flats.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Please investigate before talking
> 
> Kenda in 2.5 weighs 1350 grams, Maxxis in 2.5 weighs 1250. I admit that the 2.5 case is thinner than the Kenda, but the sidewall is much thicker and flat resistant.
> 
> ...


I think that regardless the forum, each one experience might be different. The only problem with flats that I've had on the trail were with Panaricer Fire XC with Stans, which is pretty weird considering that theorically that setup was puncture resistant. I'm not saying that the Nevs are puncture proof or anything, I just think that any tire might suffer a puncture and don't expect a setup or tire that it's 100% puncture resistant.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Rocky_Rene,

Con todo respeto, me voy a permitir diferir de tu post ya que creo que es importantísimo fijarse en las llantas. Tan es así que estoy convencido que una misma bici puede cambiar grandemente su comportamiento dependiendo de los "zapatos" que traiga. Para mi, a diferencia de tu comentario, un dinero bien invertido en llantas si vale la pena. Pero bueno, todos los puntos de vista son respetables.

Saludos.

Fidel.



Rocky_Rene said:


> Atras PANARACER FIRE XC PRO 2.1
> (no hay de otra)
> 
> Adelante la que tenga buen taco.. y choncha... yo no me fijo mucho en llantas... es dinero rodado en el suelo... (prefiero comprarme un buen poste, manubrio o asiento )pero tengo una IRC Trailbears (adelante) y es muy polivalente para mojado y seco... y nada carilla .... la Pana Rampage al toc le ha funcionado de maravilla deberias probar.... las Kenda van bien y para nada las Hutchi.. son un dolor de cabeza al menos para mi.... la Larssen TT de Maxxis va genial tambien.:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Maxxis double ply are pretty much flatproof, even with a super thin XC tube.. I've never had a flat on the dual ply Highroller nor the Swampthing.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Please investigate before talking
> 
> Kenda in 2.5 weighs 1350 grams, Maxxis in 2.5 weighs 1250. I admit that the 2.5 case is thinner than the Kenda, but the sidewall is much thicker and flat resistant.
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah... 100grs in a 1.3kg grs is a lot! Especially for DH!

Uh... ok... the guy is doing AM... That's NOT FR, nor DH.

Last I checked Tigerdog was abusing his whole bike pretty much. Not like Rito, but much harder than the average XC. Actually I think I have video proof of that. He only got flats at Oaxaca... and there were tons of thorns where he killed four tubes or so.

At least recommend him something that is proper for his use. A dual ply Maxxis will not be ideal for him... Imagine dragging those aircraft carrier anchors over hardpack. It won't matter how flat resistat they are because he'll get nowhere... add to that the sticky compound.

Different needs, different tools.

Heck, I even suggested him some Maxxis. I dunno what's your gripe. As much as you rant, that won't make Maxxis tyres lighter or bigger for average trail use.

I won't discuss their worth for DH. Maybe they're the real deal, but for average trailriding, they're heavy and undersized.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> As if Maxxis wouldn't be boat anchors to start with.
> 
> Kenda's problem with flats is depending on terrain (read: thorns).... Rzoz, Rito, Tigerdog and I had been on Kendas with good results. Standard casings (except Rito's front which is a 2.5).


Front is still standard casing on mine. You would have some flats only if you run them with a very low pressure. Otherwise, you´re safe.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> and Ritopc runs them with 2.7 Tioga DH tubes nad with a very high pressure.
> 
> .


crapo tube on the front, dh on the back. high/low pressure? i don´t know. I run them between 30 and 35 psi. Running lower than 30 it is risky but doable (i have run 25 sometimes, sometimes with no flats). I never run them above 35.

I really dunno about tires, but I am pretty happy with Nevegals and would think they are excellent for AM. I don´t see any reason, at least for me to try another set of tires. I cannot give opinion for tires other than mosquito´s (suck!!!!BIG TIME), Hot S (better than mosquito, but most people say they suck) and Nokian NBX (suck for me, but some people love them). Those are the only tires I have tryed and the only ones i can give my opinion of.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Uh, yeah... 100grs in a 1.3kg grs is a lot! Especially for DH!
> 
> Uh... ok... the guy is doing AM... That's NOT FR, nor DH.
> 
> ...


I don't care, Maxxis is lighter, and that was the point.

We all know Tigerdog doesn't ride.

We all know Schwalbe pays you to be a wuss, and Maxxis pays me to stop wusses from wussying others.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hola Fidel!

No hay ningún problema con tu comentario! al contrario, es lo que enriquece a este foro, creo que dentro del contexto de mi mensaje, aunque de forma muy ligera, hable de la diferencia entre un tipo de llanta de determinada marca a otra ... y tienes toda la razón! cuando compre mi Rocky ETSX... venia "calzada" con unas Hutchi Mosquito 2.0 que para nada ayudaba a las caracterizticas de la bici.

Lo que quice decir es que quiza unas llantas de menor valor son más eféctivas que otras más caras, aclarando que no siempre es esta situación ni por por regla general y sin embargo, sí he comprado llantas mas caras que no me acomodan, mención aparte como he platicado con mi tocayo cuando nos lanzabamos a chiluca a patin... unas llantas "PRO" les dejamos media vida en el pavimento.

A mi me sirve la Panaracer Fire XC Pro eféctiva y no es tán cara a comparación de otras llantas ... donde penaliza es en el peso, pero quiza ya es hora de que pruebe algo ligero. :thumbsup:

La cuestión es que buscar el equlibrio y el gusto muy personal, es cuando uno compra zapatos... (yo no me compraba unos prada) y como bien dices.... "un dinero bien invertido en llantas si vale la pena" pero por encima de esto está la comodidad de manejo que a cada uno le da determinada llanta.... cuestión de gustos.

Ahora sé por qué la técnica que me caracteriza no es tan buena !!  

Te mando un saludo Fidel!! que lo que nos unifica es la camaderia y gustos en común en las cletas. :thumbsup:



vizcaino said:


> Estimado Rocky_Rene,
> 
> Con todo respeto, me voy a permitir diferir de tu post ya que creo que es importantísimo fijarse en las llantas. Tan es así que estoy convencido que una misma bici puede cambiar grandemente su comportamiento dependiendo de los "zapatos" que traiga. Para mi, a diferencia de tu comentario, un dinero bien invertido en llantas si vale la pena. Pero bueno, todos los puntos de vista son respetables.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't know if it's true what Roberto says about the Michis. But I think Warp said that happens on the gray ones, maybe the black ones would last more.

Warp knows what he says:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

tHANKS FOR THE ADVICE


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> I don't know if it's true what Roberto says about the Michis. But I think Warp said that happens on the gray ones, maybe the black ones would last more.


Actually, I got the gray Michy from Rzoz... So, he knows when he says that those last 4 rides.

He had another Michy and that one actually lost some knobs... spooky.

There's a thread on the Wheels board where someone from Michelin says the gray ones are made with competition in mind rolleyes: ) so the short durability is to be expected.

The black ones don't have this problem.

In Michelin's defense, their black compound is grippy (not like a Stick-E or Slow-Reezzay) and lasts forever. They started to use that silica compound with the Hot S and others back in 2000 or 2001.

The Hot S sucked big time... sorry Rito, I'm one of the haters...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

So the black ones it is

I´ll let you know how many rides I was able to complete.

Now, UST or not ust for thorn forest?

I got two options non UST with protection belt or UST with sealent?

Help me out to make my mind on this one :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

UST with sealant.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

ok I´ll give´em a try I´ll let You know how things worked out


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thats freaking unbelieveable dude.      

Are you sure theres not a trick going on


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I never thought it was able to seal holes that big

I thought it was meant to seal just small thorn size holes.

thats awesome


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

I wonder what kind of sealant that is


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Stans


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

wHERE DO U USUALLY GET IT AT?


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

temptation


----------

